# Nitrous Oxide?



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

Why is it that I see so many people using Nitrous Oxide on enginers that are not built for it. Its just not safe its way to combustible and can burn up your engine very fast, unless the engine is reinforced.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

Engines* sorry im tired and i can't spell


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

When done right and done safely, n2o won't do any immediate harm to your engine. But as with any machine (modding engines, overclocking CPUs on computers) making it work beyond its normal capabilities will cause its ultimate lifespan to shorten somewhat depending on how hard you push it. Last I checked our engines can handle a 50-55 shot no problem. Besides, I don't remember ever hearing about an engine that was actually built for n2o anyway.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

Yeah I realize that our engines werent made stock for Nitrous I ment that people use Nitrous before preparing your engine. Boring and Chroming out an engine is perfect for Nitrous...otherwise it causes damage in the long run.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

or even with a nos prepped engine, i still crammed an aluminum, lightweight piston through a nice cast block.......or maybe because it was a chevy.......


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

I think the diagnosis for that problem is Generalus Motorus, Latin for Lame Ass Domestic GM Product.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

What are you on? What does "boring and chroming" do to "build" an engine to make it "perfect for nitrous"?!!!

That does nothing for increasing the strength of an engine.
Someone's not feeding you correct information.




speed_ricer said:


> *Yeah I realize that our engines werent made stock for Nitrous I ment that people use Nitrous before preparing your engine. Boring and Chroming out an engine is perfect for Nitrous...otherwise it causes damage in the long run. *


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

well, like mentioned above, no car is designed to take nitrious....not ever muscle cars, no car is....period..........second of all, there are times when its good to use nitrious and times when its not, for example, on an automatic, using nitrious in third gear is safe,on our cars at least, because third gear can handle maximum speed. on a standard if u use the NOS at the wrong time, u can cause damage, and as far as boring out an engine,,,,that does nothing....since nitrious only allows engine to take in more fuel, u might want a better fuel delivering system, and thats it, no boring anything out.....


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

All boring does is increase displacement. All chroming does is add bling bling to your engine compartment.

One of the only engines that were ever designed with nitrous in mind were old WWII fighter plane magneto engines. That's one of the earliest applications of nitrous in a production engine.

Did you know those planes had rubber-lined gas tanks? It helped it reseal itself when bullets pierced the shell.  What does that have to do with nitrous? Absolutely nothing.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

boring, increases displacement, very good for NORMALLY ASPIRATED engines, no chemical supercharging whatsoever.....
although, forcing IT would require lesser compression, but nos is just very cold air.......well, whatever makes ya'll happy........
chroming, or honing, isn't that also boring.......


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*useful?*

Are blanket statement threads useful to the community at all? I realize this is a public forum, people are free to post (almost) anythign they want. But what good does it do to start a thread with a blanket statement that has no value to the community.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

I'm not sure and we've all be guilty of this whether we intended to or not, but judging by the number of post he has I'd say he just wanted to "hear himself talk" or rather see as the case may be. Either way I've never known chroming to be anything other then what the word implies, which wouldn't make much sense for strengthing an engine.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

me no understand "blanket statement threads"??????


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

"The sky is hazardous" i think so


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*well*

I was referring to the start of this thread. Making a "blanket statement" that has no real world use. 

"Why is it that I see so many people using Nitrous Oxide on enginers that are not built for it. Its just not safe its way to combustible and can burn up your engine very fast, unless the engine is reinforced."


WHat does this thread accomplish? Says that basically if you don;t have an engine built for nitrous then you should not use it because it will either cause damage or blow your motor. 

Fact of the matter is, that would mean that EVERY motor would have to be rebuilt specifically for nitrous for anyone to be able to use it safely. That isa crock. There are MANY poeple thta have sprayed their cars successfully for YEARS, without touching the motor internals. Nitrous itself is not the cause of the failure, it is a lack of tuning.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Actually you have to look at it from another perspective. The purpose of this forum is not just to ask specific questions and get specific answers, but also the nature of a forum in itself implies that it is simply a discussion platform. While his information at the beginning of the thread was completely innaccurate it was Nissan related and directed at the GA16 engine (in the accusation that it can't handle Juice), so it's in the right place.

Since you're wondering what this thread accomplished, we found out that:

1) Nitrous is safe when done correctly
2) Boring and Chroming does not increase bottom-end strength
3) Nitrous is chemically the same as very cold air
4) Be careful when squeezing N2O into GM engines
5) Blanket statements *can* serve a purpose if you pull your head out of your block and open your eyes. (laugh, that was a joke)

Class dismissed.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*I agree!*

All of which were learned through others post. Not the beginning post. As I stated before, it is a public forum, people are free to post what they wish. At times it just seems that people post for "the hell of it" .


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

It's like how one man's trash is another man's treasure. You may not have gotten anything out of it but I'm sure some guy around here read this thread and learned at least a little something from it.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

wes....you are the tightest!!!! and you are soo rite....i have a buddy with a 1.6 and hes been using his kit for 2 years with no problems because he does basic maintenance!!!!


----------



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

underdog,
theoretically speaking if you got air EXTREMLY cold it would act the same but would not work correctly; the engine can only take cold air to a certain degree and you'd need need alot lower temp then shed take. And nitrous and cold air do not have the same chemical formula; nitrous is N2O, while air is a mixture of different elements and compounds. naturally, there is very little N2O in the atmosphere (about 0.000003). So although what you said is theoretically true, you could not actually do it in real life.

Silas


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

i may be way off base here and will probably be told so BUT i was once told that nitrous has aprox. 22% oxygen thus allowing the use of ever increasing amounts of fuel. in sumation more fuel=more power.

thats my thought anyway


----------



## andyhall_mk (Jan 5, 2004)

*N2o Info*

Quick Nitrous Info.

NOS works in 2 stages. First, it cools the air going into the cylinder (inlet charge)

Secondly, at about 535 degrees F, it breaks down into Nitrogen and Oxygen. NOS has about 35% Oxygen, compared with 23%-ish in the air. This means that more fuel can be introduced into the cylinder and for it to complete combustion. You could put loads of fuel into a cylinder,but without enough air your gonna get an Afterburner!!


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

i learned first hand that nitrous is bad....but since 1.6 B13 engines are so cheep. so what if you blow the engine it just adds the the fun of working on your car...and even after my engine went from useing nitrous once the new engine was in i started to spray the next day and no prablems yet. all you need is time its not always about the money.


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

psr said:


> i learned first hand that nitrous is bad....but since 1.6 B13 engines are so cheep. so what if you blow the engine it just adds the the fun of working on your car...and even after my engine went from useing nitrous once the new engine was in i started to spray the next day and no prablems yet. all you need is time its not always about the money.


biggest bang for your buck...ka's are pretty cheap 2 so im on the same theory


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nitrous is sooooo fun to use, as long as you use it safely...


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

andyhall_mk said:


> Quick Nitrous Info.
> 
> NOS works in 2 stages. First, it cools the air going into the cylinder (inlet charge)
> 
> Secondly, at about 535 degrees F, it breaks down into Nitrogen and Oxygen. NOS has about 35% Oxygen, compared with 23%-ish in the air. This means that more fuel can be introduced into the cylinder and for it to complete combustion. You could put loads of fuel into a cylinder,but without enough air your gonna get an Afterburner!!



so if your running to rich you'll just get an afterburner? so if i use a 55 shot of nitrous, and give is fuel like it was use a 75 shot all the extra fuel would just cause an afterburner? so my question is, would that hurt your engine or would is just hurt performance??


----------



## andyhall_mk (Jan 5, 2004)

The Nitrous cools the air going in, meaning it's denser, so more air in less space. Plus the Oxygen in the Nitrous is released when hot. So, if you set it up right, you can run richer with the Nitrous on, and all the fuel is burnt. Otherwise, you're just pumping premium into the manifold, which then gets real hot and could blow a gasket, or worse!! I think (not 100% but hey!...) that most NOS kits, when tuned, richen up the mixture when the NOS is on, otherwise it'll run real lean when the spray is on. It's a delicate balance unless you got a fuel controller to set the mixture. Most cars now have a MAF sensor to adjust the mixture, but you still gotta watch the injector capacity too! There was a pretty hot saloon in the UK (Lotus Carlton/Omega, 2x T25's on a 3.6L Straight 6) and the manufacturer of the injectors said that they should only run at 80% capacity max!! Pretty dumb, huh! So it's not always just as easy as sticking on a fogger and a NOS kit and WHOOOOSH! BOOM!! The BOOM may be terminal to the block! I'm sure there's loads of people that do that and are fine, but it's better (but expensive) to get the whole thing matched together.


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

andyhall_mk said:


> The Nitrous cools the air going............


well i have a zex dry kit and it does come with a nitrous managment unit. i dont have a NOS fogger kit, so i was wondering if it would work on the zex kit.


----------



## 95sentra (Aug 28, 2003)

*oh men . . .*

: Nitrous doesn't blow motors, STUPID people running nitrous blow motors :

If you don't know what you are doing; don't spray plain and simple. Nitrous does not blow motors. Nitrous has nothing to do with blowing motors, so don't imply something that doesn't make sense. The improper use of nitrous is what blows motors; not nitrous itself. Nitrous can only be misused by one thing and that is the driver, so if you have no clue what you are getting into or know what you are doing DON'T SPRAY! Go waste $600 in some bolt ons or something instead. Also, of course you are not going to go spraying in some hooptie and expect it to handle the surge either. I mean thats common sense now.

Good Day,
Rafael


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

my plans for this summer:

fix the CAI
use my brother's welder for making a custom 2" exhaust
spray the bitch, but don't tell anyone i have it
(im thinkin about running it to the defroster button)


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

go4broke44 said:


> my plans for this summer:
> 
> fix the CAI
> use my brother's welder for making a custom 2" exhaust
> ...


thats a damn good idea useing the defroster button, lol . i might have to try that.


----------



## nismo18 (Jan 9, 2003)

Yea I dont have mine hidden but I thought of doing that.
But I did put my bottle warmer switch where the glovebox handle is at, up inside there so its hard to see. I also put my purge switch where the fuse box is at, inside there too.


----------



## toozday22 (Jan 13, 2004)

ok.
im not sure if this has already been said, but im saying it again anyway.

when injecting nitrous oxide, you are putting more air in the cylinders...more air= more fuel burnt, which is the whole objective....and more power.
so, why not inject pure oxygen?....the nitrogen in the mixture stabilizes combsution.

and nitrous oxide is not flammable!!!!...combustible!!!!....or whatever you like to call it.
it is an oxidizer!!!....

and i know someone said that, but ill emphasize it: nitrous does not blow engines...typically rice boys blow engines because they do not meet the fuel needs...they have the mindset that 'my nos is burning so i dont need more gas yo'.
....as i hope you all know, running lean is anything but good.

ill stop there  be careful


----------



## andyhall_mk (Jan 5, 2004)

OK!! OK!! I'll admit that NOS(meaning all Nitrous systems, not just NOS) doesn't blow engine, Rice-eronies blow motors. BUT!! Without the NOS there is less of a chance that they're gonna go into terminal meltdown and play 'how high can I get a piston?' 

Think all ricers should go on 'The Weakest *****!' (Taken from a SKY TV darts commentator. I'm not racist. HONEST!!)


----------



## jruno (Jan 21, 2004)

*nos!*

i think everyone needs to take the time to read the major article sportcompact car did for our sr20 rides..(se-r.net=they used a 100shot of nos in our car's and the sr20 hung tight). infact everything else outside the car went. clutch, motormounts and such

i ran a 50shot of nos in my 97 hardbody and i used it a lot and the only thing that went was the clutch.


if our blocks can handle turbo's then it can defintely use nos. im going nitrous in my ride. just like sport compact car did!


----------

